# vehicle running costs, driving versus ferry



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, 
Thinking of driving from France to Tunisia, 
either to Marseille and an expensive sea crossing, or 
down through Italy and a cheapie from Sicily to Tunis.

There must be a formula ( if not several!) for costing in running costs / wear and tear on the vehicle - any ideas?

Thanks,
Helen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, I cannot help with your question but I recommend you calculate the cost of fuel and ferries and if that is OK then go for it. Your other costs will be similar to staying at home, we have found that having been away for over a year, now in Spain. Wear and tear will occur where ever you use your van, just be careful with it. 

I hope this reassures you, Alan.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*running costs, driving v. ferry*

Hi, 
Thanks for your speedy response!

We are already in France, and can get to Marseille in a day. The crossing from there is 1200 Euros return.

Equally we can drive "round the corner" to Genoa, or Livorno, or Civitavecchia, or onto Sicily, and the ferry gets cheaper as we go South.

This is a January trip, returning Feb/March, and we will probably be driving through N. Italy again later in the Spring . . . and no, we can't just stay away!

Will probably go one way by road, the other way by ferry, but were just interested to see whether anyone had done the calculation . . .

Helen


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We always consider the weather when making such decisions, one the basis that we are here to see around but also to avoid the UK winter. 

Itay should be OK ish at this time of year and improving as you go south. For weather statistics we use theweathernetwork.com, you select the city you want and towards the bottom of the page there is a statistics button. 

Enjoy your trip what ever you decide to do, Alan.


----------



## DavidRon (May 1, 2005)

>>>I've used this site in the past<<<


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry can't help but Tunisa is interesting. Can I ask you what's the score there? Are you goig in a MH? Is it MH friendly? Any special conditions eg carnet de passage?

Sorry to hi jack you Dick


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi Dick,
The easy answer is "tell you when we get back"! We "did" Morocco a couple of years back and thought we'd like to see the only other easily accessible N. African country (Algeria, Libya and Egypt being pretty much off-limits). There are no complications for EU residents as the country is closely tied to France.

Yes, we'll be going with the MH and expect to spend the best part of January and February there, not expecting brilliant weather - but better than the middle of France. Everything we've read and heard suggest a very MH-friendly place, nice people and some worthwhile places to visit. If they are half as friendly as the Moroccans it'll be great.

The current domestic debate is whether to get a boat from Marseille (a modest 280km away) direct to Tunis or trek the length of Italy and take the much cheaper boat from Palermo and ignore the extra 2,000km each way. Current thinking is to go one way and come back the other.

Then some bright spark suggests abandoning the van down in the South of Italy so that it is already part-way en-route to Greece / Turkey where the next trip is scheduled in the Spring.

I'm sure life wasn't so complicated before we retired!

Cheers,
David.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

When I went there about 20 years ago it was impossible to get insurance. I guess things might have changed since but it was an OK place to drive but there are warnings everywhere telling you not to drive in the desert. One thing to mention is that virtually every car seemed to have a bump. Either they are careless drivers or more likely it might reflect the fact that insurance is so difficult to obtain.


----------

